# Razer-Maus funktioniert nicht in WoW



## Mark_S (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab keine Ahnug und muss hoffen das Ihr mir helft:

Ich hab mir von einem Freund eine "Gaming-Maus" geliehen - und zwar eine Razer Lachesis. Die entsprechenede Software habe ich installiert und die Maus funktioniert. So habe ich z.B. einem seitlichen Knopf die Funktion "ö" zugeschrieben und kann so in Word ganz viele "ö"´s schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....

In WoW funktionieren die seitlichen Knöpfe der Maus aber nicht:
So habe ich in WoW ein Makro das ich mir "ö" ansteuern kann (makro funktioniert auch nach dem drücken der Taste auf der Tastatur), aber beim Drücken der Maustaste passiert nichts.... Also zu deutsch: Irgendwie scheinen die seitlichen Maustasten in WoW nicht nicht zu funktionieren obwohl sie in Windows-Programmen wie Word arbeiten...


Weiss einer woran das liegt??


Danke,
Mark


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

das selbe problem hatte ich auch schon 2 mal .. ein mal nachdem wotlk release, und einmal nach dem patch der da kam. wow neustart und es ging wieder. hab auf der hinteren daumen-taste autorun und vorne focus setzen (sheept sich leichter)


----------



## Undeadmaster (17. Dezember 2008)

Eine frage warum belegt ihr die taste die ihr wollt nicht im spiel? sprich die attacke/spell auf die "daumen taste" legen somit müsste das normaler weiße funktionieren bzw. so mache ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

so mach ichs ja auch .. im browser z.B. ist die hintere taste zurück und die vordere taste vorwärts, ingame wie gesagt in den einstellungen geändert. aber 2mal gings bisher nicht, und davor gab es jedesmal einen patch


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2008)

Hmm - also ich kann bei meiner Maus (keine Razer - aber das ist sicher egal) die Daumen-Tasten direkt in WoW belegen bzw. ueber das Key-Assign-Tool was zu Bartender gehoert. Allerdings erkennt das auch nicht alle Tasten - d.h. die Knoepfe ums Mausrad herum muss ich auch an Tasten zuweisen und diese kann ich dann ueber das gleiche Tool zuordnen. Ich denke mal WoW geht irgendwie davon aus, dass eine Maus nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Tasten hat - und dass diese Anzahl 4 oder 5 ist und nicht 10 bis 12.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2008)

So wie bei Ogil ist es bei mir auch. Es sei angemerkt, dass ich AUCH die Lachsis hab (btw: Beste Maus die ich jemals hatte). 

Ich hab auch die Linken Tasten direkt im Spiel belegt, das ist dann einfach Taste 4/5 was auch immer.

Mark_S das Problem ist, dass du im Treiber "ö" für die Taste gewählt hast, also musst du auch in den WoW-Einstellungen "ö" einstellen. Ich hab bei mir beispielsweiße auf der rechten Seite STRG+C und STRG+V, im Spiel hab ich das belegt mit Flugmount/Reitmount.

Versuch einfach mal, direkt "ö" auf der Tastatur zu drücken anstatt den Mausknopf.


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Es sei angemerkt, dass ich AUCH die Lachsis hab (btw: Beste Maus die ich jemals hatte).


Bisher! Ich hab mir vor Kurzem die Roccat Kone zugelegt: Nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bisher! Ich hab mir vor Kurzem die Roccat Kone zugelegt: Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gief mouse plxx ^^

hab das direkt in den wow optionen unter tastaturbelegung oder so eingestellt .. steht dann "taste4" und "taste5" da


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bisher! Ich hab mir vor Kurzem die Roccat Kone zugelegt: Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sieht auch recht nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd trotzdem bei meiner bleiben, und zwar wahrscheinlich so lange, bis der nächste Razer Hammer kommt oder sie kaputt geht (und dann wird wieder ne Lachesis "geshoppt").  (Razer Fanboy und so :O)


----------

